# 22nd ODM



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Five men stood stern in the dimly lit briefing room, dressed in military best, peaked caps rimmed with gold. There boots shined so you could see your reflection and the clothes perfectly ironed, the men shadowed into darkness by the dim glow, the black suits mearly camoflauged them more so against the black steel. 

Lieutenant Commander John Tailor headed the team, a well built man, he stood six foot tall and his chest decorated with many medals. A crimson sash hung over his shoulder and a silver sabre sheathed at his side. He was tanned and wore a dusting of stubble, his face was handsome and his eyes an icey blue. 

Under his command there was 2nd Lt.Winters, 2nd Lt.Angelus, 1st Lt.Jackson and Junior Captain Borealis the 2IC. 

They were all members of the 22nd Orbital Marine Corp. Officers hand picked by Claudius Severios himself to serve as his iron fist in this time of need, the capital city had recently been dipped into hell and recieved a dose of anarchy. Citizens running riot in the streets. Murder, rape and looting was rife.

Claudius was an old man, merely denying the inevitable death of age. Cybernetical implants sustaining his frail body and sagging skin. His eyes bruised and darkened, bloodshot eyes inset into the governors face. The rest of his body was covered in extravegant blue robes. The imperial eagle was sewn into the back of the gown along with 'Claudius Severios, may you serve the Emperor well' along the bottom of the robe.

"Welcome men, i apologise for the...squallor we have been forced to meet in" coughed the Governor.

The men looked around at the lack of furnishings inside the room, before a 3d blue sphere flashed up into the middle of the room, the wires crackled and writhed as the energy pulsed from within. It began to rotate slowly, as it zoomed into the schematics of the city.

"You have been called here for a reason, i assume you have been told?" a creepy smile grew on Claudius' face. 

The Commander stepped forward and stood to attention before saluting and speaking. 
"Sir, we have only been told about the cities current status, mere snips of information nothing more"

Claudius' smile slipped from his face as he spat out his words.
"This is, its just..."
He waited a second before recollecting his thoughts and restarting his sentence.
"Commander Tailor, my apologies for the lack of data, allow me to show you in full what i need you to do, take a seat men" He pointed over to a set of metal benches hung from the wall and fiddled with the computer. The next few hours the men were fully briefed on the cities situation and what was being asked of them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am really, really liking the sound of this Ste. The story line has the capacity to grow greatly, and the characters are nothing more than names and descriptions so there is plenty. I am certainly, going to keep a eye upon this thread. Please, do post up the next part


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

dark angel said:


> I am really, really liking the sound of this Ste. The story line has the capacity to grow greatly, and the characters are nothing more than names and descriptions so there is plenty. I am certainly, going to keep a eye upon this thread. Please, do post up the next part


thank you dark angel  pm me if you have any ideas i could use(so it doesn't spoil it for others  ) 

ste


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 2 - Lock & Load*Fully aware of the situation the team headed to the armoury to prep for the mission ahead. They were escorted through a series of damp and humid corridors, the stench of something rotten was hanging heavily in the air. They reached a huge set of manafactorium doors, the cogs and gears grinded into action, clicks and groans of the steel vibrated as the door srolled open. 

They signed out there kits that had been signed into the armoury before meeting with the governor. Two Marksman rifles, 2 Assault rifles and a meltagun. JC Borealis was the assigned meltagunner, winters & Angelus were both crack shots and used the Mars pattern Marksman rifle MK VII, Jackson and Tailor both breach and clear experts, had assault rifles. Custom AR-58 assault rifles; State of the art rifles gifts from the master forges of Mars. They used similar ammunition to Boltguns used by the legendary astartes but on a smaller level. They could fire out 600 RPM and the explosive round could bust open any armour and even disable light vehicles. 

The men folded the suits neatly into lockers provided and unzipped there carry bags. Shadow grey fatigues with a darker grey tiger strip, khaki webbing and black armour. They kitted up and clipped there assault vests on, lined with extra magazines and grenades the team was set. 

"The governor wants us to investigate the lower hive and find out the cause of the disturbances in sector H-15. He says that the communication is down in that area and rumours of disease and sickness are strong in the upper hive" said Tailor before calmly cocking his rifle and tightening the sling. 

"Sir, i thought that we were just a security measure incase the governor was attacked not his dog.." spoke Angelus violently, a look of anger and betrayal stuck to his face.

"Watch your tongue Angelus, we both got something un expected, now lets move out transports waiting" Replied the commander.

The men left the locker rooms, and walked into a huge hangar, filled with Chimera transports used by the PDF, Khaki armour and a bestial brown camoflauge, numbers of the units assigned to each vehicle were printed in clear white lettering along the turrets.

The 22nd ODM had been given a new variant of the Chimera. A quicker and better armoured vehicle, twin linked autocannons and heavy machine gun side sponsons, the transport bustling with weaponry. It was also sprayed black as not to get confused with PDF forces. 

The heavy rampart lowered slowly, the hydraulics hissed and whirred as the pistons worked the rear entrance open. The five men climbed into the cramped dark space, a red light swirling in the top of the roof gave little light and the men awaited departure. 

Thirty minutes passed and alls the team had experienced was an uncomfortable dark APC and little movement.

"What the hell is the driver doing!" Shouted Jackson a young over zealious officer, pale skinned and fair haired he didn't look like special forces, but if anyone made the mistake of under estimating him, it would be there last.

"Watching a porno" Laughed Borealis, his wide face heavily laden with scars and indentations of war wounds. He was bald and built like a tank, the result of steroids and addiction to the gym.

"Thats enough lads, just wai.."The commanders words cut short as the engines boomed into action and vehicle shook off into the lower levels of Tertia.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I like it! The plot thickens, I look forward to the next instalment of this adventure


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

dark angel said:


> I like it! The plot thickens, I look forward to the next instalment of this adventure


thank you dark angel  you probably have a vague idea were this is going


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 3 part 1(Got cut short on time) - Into the Belly of the beast*The lower levels of Tertia were dark, grimy and eerie. The usua gang wars waged in the streets wasn't present. The noise of industrial pipes rumbling and pluming dark smoke across the lower levels. Vision without aid was no more than fifty feet. The lightless abyss that the team drove through was dead. Nothing. 

"Sir. life detectors aren't picking up any life signs" Said Angelus.

"I'll check with the driver" Replied the commander as he turned around and slid open the hatch before conversing with the driver.

"He said its not been this quiet for weeks, theres something not right down here" Puzzled Tailor. 

The chimera came to a sudden halt, the ramp dropped down and the driver said quickly.
"Were here, everyone out i'll be back in two days" The intercom crackled as his voice droned out

The team got out and looked around the empty streets, the buildings just mere shacks and rubble strewn across the roads. Flickering street lights, barely giving off a glow and the fires deeper into the city flashing in the darkness. Sparks floating along the smoke rifts hovering in the distance.




'More soon got cut short of time sorry  C & C welcome'


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

pretty good mate. nice beginnings. 

good suspence from the lack of info.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

part 2


The team watched down there weapons and cautiously manoeuvred through the narrow streets of the slum. Gunk was flowing down the gutters amidst of muck and grime. The wind rattled the corrigated iron shacks and startled the men, dropping onto one knee and observing the darkness.

"Night Vision on men" commanded Tailor.

The high pitch buzz of the goggles powering up broke the silence, they continued for hours looking throughout the empty streets, they found nothing until they came across the towns square, at the top of a set of wide stairs sat a single man, preaching words of heresy, punishable by death. Behind him was the lower hives hospital. A rumbling inferno, the smell of burning flesh twisted and turned up into the sky. 

"Come my brothers, come to the father, he will provide you with eternal life" Cackled the preacher. He wore dirty brown robes and his hands wrapped in bandages, the darkness of the hood masked his face. 

"By the Emperor's law, your coming with us" Shouted Tailor as he walked forward, aiming his rifle dead centre on the heretic. 

The man laughed before throwing off his robes to unveil the monstrosity that had taken over him, writhing maggots pulsed under his pale rotten skin, his guts and blood dripped from his bloated stomach. Puss and ooze ran out of his face. He drew a chainsword as he called for his 'father' to help him.

"You will all pay for denying father more followers!" spat the blaspheme he charged Tailor and the two snipers shot in unison, the heavy impact rounds spiralled magnificently through the air, blowing his decaying arms clean off. Black ichor and strands of flesh sprayed into the air.

"AHHKT" the preacher rolled on the floor as blood flowed from his body.

Tailor placed a round in his skull and turned around. Suddenly the men were trapped inside the square. Every street blocked off by hundreds of civilians, they were swaying and growning, jerking movements of there arms told the team something was wrong.They all coughed and vommited up, covered in dirt and blood.

"Are you ok?" Asked the commander, before one of the men looked up at him with bleeding eyes, it roared and sprinted at the men.

"Open fire! Hostiles!"Shouted John as the men began to unload accurate fire into the crowd, the cracking of sniper fire and heavy thuds from the Underslung grenade launchers quelled the assault, frags dispersing the crowds. Borealis howled as he incinerated the run aways, the intense white light from the meltagun turned the creatures to ash. 

"They've got some sort of infection sir?" Spoke jackson as he inspected a corpse, the bodies that had not been struck by melta fire or blown apart by explosives began to shake aggresively on the floor and clamber back upto there feet. Then they heard a familiar voice from behind them, the preacher standing strong again, no damage to him at all. New limbs constructed of chaotic energies rippled with power. 

"You thought that you could destroy fathers sons?" laughed the preacher as he once again charged the commander, turning and drawing his power sword they clashed, the ancient blue energy wrapping around Johns blade crashed against the jagged, rustic blade of Nurgle. They battled on as the rest of the teamheld off the infected with heavy fire.

"Use fire, burn them to the ground!" Yelled Borealis as he twisted side to side as to burn as many of them as he could. Incendiary grenades ignited the court yard, the creatures catching fire continued to charge before they fell to the ground and there flesh turned to a thick black goo.

The gun fight went onforafew hours, the infected barraged them constantly with wave after wave. The commander still locked in combat with the preacher of chaos, until he took advantage and gouged the beasts belly open, the monsters organs flowed out onto the floor and he yelled in agony, as tailor began a flurry of blows that ended the heretic, his blade carving through its flesh like a hot knife through butter. 

"Sir ammunition is low, theres an opening , i recomend we take it!" Shouted Borealis over the roar of gun fire. 

"Aye sir!" Shouted the rest of the squad.

The commander looked around at the situation, hundreds of burning corpses and a Nurgle preacher lay dead before him, charging down the main street was yet more infected. John dropped a phosporus grenade on the preacher and dragged his team into a sprint down the open alley way. turning back to suppress the enemy. Bullets bounced off the concrete roads up into the creatures. 

"Down here!" The team banked right into an open flat building, running up the massive staircase, Borealis turned and opened up his melta gun across the heavy concrete stairway, melting the rock to liquid and cutting the enemy off from attack. The team were safe. For now.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Any C & C


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice work so far Ste, keep it going.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 4 – Insight-*
Cut off from the infected, the team checked over there supplies; ammunition, food, armour and the vox system integrated in Tailors backpack. The tower block was damp, cold and the stench of rot danced through the hanging mist. Paint was peeling from the walls and huge cracks up the sides of the walls compromised structural integrity. The gap down the stairwell went a good twenty floors up from the teams current position. The doors to residents flat rooms were boarded up or the innards of the rooms incinerated and the blackened furniture crumbled all around them. 

Angelus walked to the railing of the stairs and looked over them, several bodies scattered on the sub ground level, suicide was the clear intention Smashed, bruised and lifeless the blood covered bodies just lay there peacefully. Then he noticed droplets dropping from above, he lent over and looked upwards to see three bodies hanging from dead men’s noose’s, the rope cutting into there throats. Swollen and bloody they swayed slowly with the slight wind of the under city.

“Mustn’t of wanted to turn into what they saw?” Spoke Angelus softly, his words more a tribute to the true citizens of the imperium, these people weren’t heretics they were pure imperial, never faltering in there beliefs.

“Ok men, rest up for now, in the morning we will move topside and rappel down the rear of the building and meet the driver at the rendezvous” said Tailor, bringing up the mood and setting a concrete order of what they were to do next.

The men dropped there packs and removed the heavy chest armour and there helmets. Laying there guns next to them they took out there field burners and ration packs. 

“A good meal for good men eh sir?” laughed Borealis as he poked the orange gooey mess that was meant to be a meat curry. He dropped the packet into his cooker and boiled it in the water. The rest of the team bar one ate, and they ate slowly for once as well not having to rush a meal to evade detection. The enemy knew they where there, just out of reach. Safe….

Angelus watched the entrance they had come in from eagerly for any hostiles, his rifle aimed through the rusted bars on the railing, one shot one kill was the ethos he lived by. Never take more than one shot. He never needed to, his confirmed kills in duty of the emperor where 873 so far, and he had only ever shot 873 shots. A true marksmen. A legend. On his fatigues he wore the golden leaf over laid by crossed rifles with pride, the Marksman Honour Award First Class.
His past was a mystery to the rest of the team. John knew he was raised on an agricultural world that was raided by pirates, his family and friends slaughtered, but he was soon picked up when an imperial cruiser landed in response to a distress beacon. He was merely 15 but was eager to sign up to the guard in repayment for his rescue. He was found with a six shooter in his hands and six dead raiders around him, six dispensed cartridges. He had always been a cold hearted killer, always shooting to kill never to wound. Across the nape of his neck OSOK was tattooed. He never let and enemy get away. No one had ever been lucky enough.

“Come and eat Angelus, you need your strength” called the commander.

“No thanks sir I’m not hungry” he replied.

John laughed before replying
“That’s an order Lieutenant” The laughing of the team and the ostentatious smile on Tailors face lifted the mood. Angelus left his rifle propped up and walked over to his pack before eating his rations.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Any C&C


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 5- The Setup*
The men were rested now, fed and suited up to continue through the hellish hives of Tertia once more. Leaving a series of demolition charges for the building to blow once they where clear for a distraction they made there way upto the top of the tower bloc. The creaking floor made Jackson uneasy, they watched there corners and finally made it to the roof door. The corridors at the top of the complex no different to those lower down, peeling paint and the stench of death. Tailor opened the metal door and the dim noises in the tower block where drowned out by a whistling wind, bashing down from the upper city and circling in the depths.

They looked out over the lower city, fires popping up across the sector, smoke billowing up and collecting against the roofing. Then the noise of gun fire and ordanace caught their attention. Looking over at the joining sector for the uppet and lower hive John zoomed in with his binoculars and saw the PDF, an infantry platoon supported by a Panther variant of the sturdy Chimera, it was outfitted with twinlinked assault cannons and smoke launchers to quell any riot. 

"Ok they must of noticed the fighting from up top, lets move out and get the hell outta here!" yelled the commander as the the team slammed there safety hooks into the top of the flat block and rappelled down the side of the building. The infected streaming through the streets like water towards the infantry platoon, the rotating barrells of the chimera turret turned the oncoming horde to a gore ridden paste.

The team heard a silencing of guns and several screams before the gunfire started back up again.

"We better hurry somethings going on" Said Borealis.

"Yeah something bads going on, stupid PDF" replied Angelus.

They reached the turning before the rendezvous and they stopped before slowly creaping around the wall to look at the situation. Bodies everywhere, blood, guts and bones sprayed across the rampart upto the city.

"Friendlies!" Shouted the commander as he walked out into the square letting his gun take point. They watched cautiously, every corner or dark alley could be a possible hive for hostility. They looked towards the Transport, it was in tact still, no damage from the outside but the top hatch was open and it was silent. Jackson walked upto the Armoured machine and climbed the laddering on the outside, he slowly peered into the hatch...BANG!

The four other men dropped onto one knee and pointed there rifles at the vehicle. Jacksons body felled backwards of the top of the APC and fell to the ground below, a stomach wrenching crack of his back breaking echoed as the young officer lay dead before the other four men.

"NO! Jackson no, come on no no no" shouted the commander he ran over to check his vital signs, but a clean round to the head was showing. He was dead, the commander closed Jacksons eyes and looked up at the Panther.

Borealis clicked off the safety of his meltagun and unleashed a torrent of hell on the chimera, its plasteel plating buckled and melted, turning to molten slag before the men, a blood curdling scream of the occupants bubbled as the liquid metal filled his lungs.

"Damn you!" Yelled Borealis as he spat on the heap of searing metal. 

"The cha....." Angelus' words cut short as a behemoth of an explosion shook the ground and the towerblock imploded on itself, smoke, dust and rubble showered down on the men.

"Took care of it bro" laughed Borealis, he pulled out a cigar and lit up, taking a deep drag he smiled as the smoke dodged his teeth and flowed into the air, thick black smoke clouded around his face.

"What are we celebrating exactly?" Questioned Angelus

"Survival i geuss" Coughed Winters, speaking not even a single word thus far into the mission. He was a middle aged man, kept to himself. A scruffy beard hung on his face, it camoflauged the bullet scarring on his jaw. His eyes a mucky grey and his hair scruffy like his beard. He was a good shot and had saved Tailors back more than once. His ethos different to Angelus', he believed in the double tap rule. One shot to drop them and the second to finish them off. 

"By the flecking might of the Emperor you speak?" lauched Borealis taking another drag on his cigar before throwing it on the floor.

"Hmm" Winters pulled his scrim netting over his face and stalked the perimeter. 

A team of Infantrymen walked from the upper city down towarsd the team, they wore no armour, just navy blue jumpsuits and they held comat shotguns. There faces masked by dirty balaclavas.

"Look at this bunch of fleck nuts!" they laughed as they raised tehre guns at the oncoming men.

Several cracks of what sounded like sniper fire rung out from the inner hive. The PDF squad still walking towards Tailor but with there guns raised, they broke into a sprint and engaged. Tailor pulled out his handgun, letting go of several rounds he dropped the oncoming enemy. Turning around he looked at the bodies of Borealis and Winters. Blood flowing from sniper wounds to the neck. Angelus holding his throat, he coughed and sat up. The shot had just clipped the side of his neck. 

"Oh Emperor damn it!" shouted John, pacing back and forth.

He was silenced as a sharp stabbing pain in his leg got his attention, he looked down at a fluffy tipped dart as he swayed in and out of consciousness. Footsteps of the platoons got louder and louder as the scene all around him going slowly more and more blurry until...Darkness.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

im a bit confused by this story.

I think it has great potential, but the pace seems to be developing really fast, and the few pauses you have are different and irregular. 

Also there are a few mistakes in this piece of writing that i have noticed, such as you saying 'there' instead of 'their' when referring to the soldiers, and at one point the writing was all grouped together with no pauses, but there was nothing really noticeable.

yeah thats all my criticism i have to offer, its a great story, but could do with a little pacing and a little bit of checking over the language for mistakes, great work


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

tbh im pretty aweful at grammer haha, but if you could describe what parts your talking about etc it would be helpful  also why are you confused? in short so far.
5 man team goes to planet, gets told o go into lower city, finds out its nurgle in teh lower city, fight, run away, hide in towerblock, see 'reinforcments' run to reinforcments, get tricked, 3 men die thats all so far.
-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Rigt. any body who has any ideas they would like to put forward for this story please go ahead  i know where this is going but it would be nice to see what you guys would like to see ASWELL as the main plot. So put up your ideasand c&c please 

-ste


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Chapter 6- Entombed
Tailor woke to being dragged along by two heavily armoured giants, thick green plating covered every inch of flesh, gigantic air filtration back packs with two nozzles emitting a choking gas hung from their backs. The floor beneath their feet cracked as they dragged the commander along. Swaying from their sides, heavy combat blades that looked somewhat aged and damaged and attached on a worn leather strap was the weapon of the Astartes, the boltgun. Their breathing sounding like choking, liquid bubbling in their lungs, the helmets envisioned death a mark was charred into their greaves, three overlapping circles pointed at with spine like points.

Dazed and confused John looked at his surroundings, a long un ending tunnel. It was cold, the concrete held no warmth for men, the cracks and fissures in the structure gave way to dripping water and interfered with the electrics, strobe like lamps flickered lowly. He could taste blood on his lips, a trickle of blood running from a wound in his forehead made him nauseous.
“Wha…what is this place?” he coughed.
The two beasts stopped and turned to him, their eyes glowing red put the fear of death into Tailor. He received a swift punch in the gut before they continued dragging him along the floor.
Blood dribbled from his mouth, the blow enough to kill a normal man. Tailor was lucky to survive it, but they clearly wanted him alive. John pondered the thought of where was Angelus. He was no where to be seen, just the dark corridor. John’s head drooping more and more until he once again fell into unconsciousness.

Awaking in a bright room, white walls, white ceilings and shining white lights. John thought he was in some sort of haven. He looked up to the sound of footsteps outside his door. It slid open and before him stood the Governor, his face wrapped in bandages, black stains blotched all across them. He was not looking as regal as when John had last seen him. 

“Stand Commander” spluttered the Governor, placing his hand on his chest as one of his wraps came loose, john saw plague ridden skin. Black boils and oozing puss. He quickly put his hand back into his pocket. 

“your hand, what’s going on?” Quizzed John. 

“Nothing my friend, I have just embraced what you fear most” He laughed before grasping his stomach, a sickening tear sounded from beneath his robes. Blood dripped from him onto the white floor, darkened and thick blood. He was riddled with disease.

“Get the hell away from me, you…” stuttered John, he was enraged but was soon cut short of his words.

“Heretic?” he interrupted. 
The governor slowly unravelled his face wrap to reveal a rotten physique, his flesh torn and black. His teeth yellow and his eyes where hazy. John routed in his belt for his handgun, but he was clean out of weaponry it appeared. He un tucked his pants from his boot and unclipped his auxiliary knife, a small 4” blade. He grabbed the governor by his throat, his grasp firm and strong but this only weakened his morale, as his fingers sunk into the diseased weak flesh. Skin and blood trickled down Johns hand. He forced several slashes across the Governor, before thrusting the blade into his skull. Black Ichors oozed from his wounds as he fell to his knees, before being swiftly booted in the face to remove Tailor’s blade. Blood sprayed as the black boot heel struck his head.

The commander searched frantically through his robes before eventually finding a key card and an auto pistol. He unlocked the door before looking back into the previously white room, black and dark crimson splattered across the innards of the room. John looked around the hallway, similarly white like his cell. Doors running the full length of the corridor, key card locks to the right of every door and situated on the wall at the end of the corridor was a console. 

He ran over to it, his footsteps echoing in the empty halls. He opened up the keypad and searched for Angelus, he found information on his comrade. He was being held in Cell Block 7, John was himself being held in Cell Block 4. The detention centre was a fortified tomb. The hydra facility was its name and its location unknown. Alls Tailor knew was that Cell block 7 was on the other side of the complex and with a dead governor in his cell it wouldn’t be long until he was being pursued. 

His plan clear in his head. Rescue Angelus and retrieve a suitable set of kit to escape Hydra, then attempt to make their way to the shuttle bay and leave the planet. The Orbital Drop Marines cruiser was in the system of Tertia, just a small shuttle journey away they could escape to the cruiser and call for back up.


----------



## azay04 (Feb 26, 2010)

really liking how this story is developing and startng to unfold. really do love the description of the Nurgles. i do love nurgles and thes descriptions really do fit them perfectly. great work Ste, keep it up


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

cheerrss aaron


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 7- The dead Live*
Frantically looking around the white inside of the hallways, he could see no way out. Looking up at a automated camera turret he had not previouslyn oticed, a blue light flashed underneath the short gun barrel, two bullet feeds ran from a barrel at the rear of the turret into the sides of it and a small lense watched him. Tailor walked underneath it and cut the cables, it was easy. A bit to easy. 

Suddenly the lighting fell dim and auxiliary lighting buzzed on, the low glow of the bar lights flickered irritatingly. John crouched behind an inset in the corridor, his breathing getting heavy and sweat beading on his brow, he was still woozy from his assault from the armoured behemoths. His fear bubbled up inside him, rotting away his morale. His resistance only weakened as he heard a gurgling from his cell. Then a groan following by a thud. He drew his pistol and gazed down the ironsights, dead aimed on the door he was ready to obliterate anything to appraoched him.

The bustling body of the Governor skulked from the darkness of cell 105. Groaning and gurgling he moved towards John, his face a mess of slash marks, bludgeon and rot. Puss oozed from his body and congealed blood scabbibg over his wounds. His stomach began to bloat and his skin to tear. 

“Stop!” shouted John, he didn’t want to bring more harm to the Governor, he was sick. Deep down John knew there was no way of defeating such a foe. He shuffled closer and closer until John shot three times, once in each knee cap and once in the skull. His body shuddered as the slugs impacted into his flesh. The hollowpoint rounds blew out the creatures knees, exploded cartledge and muscle sinew sprayed across the floor and the third round blew the back of his skull out, leaving diseased grey matter stuck to the wall. On the floor his body writhed and his skin wriggled. Pulsing under his skin was chaos. The immobile beast, coughed and spluttered before looking up at John with no apparent facial expression. His eye sockets housed no flesh, the faceless monster began to drag itself along the floor at the commander, its weak nails cracking and tearing off his fingers as he pulled harder and harder. Blood running from his fingertips, john could hear the faint whimpering of what was once a good man deep within the beasts murmurs.


----------



## azay04 (Feb 26, 2010)

great work again Ste, liking the action in this scene as well as the respect and emotion john still has for him. keep it up


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

cheers. im jus trying to pad out the main storyline a bit now


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

any c&c?
much appreciated


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Any ideas fellow heretics


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Final chapter of the first half-part1- Incoming!*
The beast continued crawling towards John, gurgling and mumbling. Trailing blood behind it and other inhuman liquids. John pulled the trigger of his pistol, firing only one more shot, then the consistent clicking of the firing mechanism striking the firing pin sounded as he continually pulled the trigger. 
“Fuck!” he spat.
The creature continued his path of disease towards john, his fingers nothing more than bone and stringy flesh now as he had torn most of it off whilst dragging himself. The ripping sound of his skin tearing on the floor turned Tailors stomach as he backed away. He was cornered, no escape.
He said a prayer to the Emperor and readied himself, as the deceased governor got within inches of him, John kicked him in the face and stomped on the back of his head, bits of bone and flesh exploded like a shockwave across the white floor, he ran to the other end of the corridor leaving a single blood covered foot print for every step he took.

Suddenly the facility shook violently knocking John onto his knees. He could hear crashing sounds outside, like meteorites smashing into the ground. Then the cell block went black, as bits of masonry crumbled from the ceiling. Dust fell drifted down and a huge crack burst open in the top of the block, Tailor look for his attacker with only the slightest bit of moon light shining in through the opening. 

Wanting to get his team mate he ran up the side of the wall on his left, sprung across to the right and jumped and grabbed the edge of the crack. Pulling himself up with the last of his energy he gained access to the outside world again. He looked up as streaking pods clouded the sky, crashing into points all over the city. Several smashed into the Hydra facility. Clouds of smoke erupting from their impact zones and emerging from the metallic coffins where the legendary Astartes themselves. Tailor had never seen a real space marine before only in writings and on battle reports. The Nurgle festering behemoths he had seen earlier where no space marines they were heretics. 

“Help…” he whispered to himself as he looked around at the detention centre, surrounded by high concrete walls and topped with ring after ring of electrified razor wire it looked impossible, the facility was set out in a ‘H’ shape 3 blocks on the left, 3 blocks on the right and what looked like a fortress in between them all. The colourless scenery left John feeling demoralised as he feared he wouldn’t escape. 
He climbed down from the cell block and touched ground, looking at the signs he followed one to the armoury. Sneaking through the dark compound he had the distraction of airborne assault from the Astartes. The guards not at their posts but rather off fighting the invaders. 

John found his way through the dark camp to a small metal building, a steel door locked by several bars and an access pad stood before him and the weapons. He heard two guards running towards his position so he took up a view point in hiding. Looking at the door he watched the two unarmed men stand at the door and type in the access code, the hiss of the bars depressurising and the locks grinded gave John hope for getting a weapon. He quickly sprinted out from the shadows with his small auxiliary blade and jumped on one of the guards from behind, thrusting his knife into his spinal column, the crunch of his cord being severed pushed adrenaline through Tailors blood, he pushed off from the first guard and tackling the second to the ground. He took several heavy blows to the face from the guard, before a swift stab into his gut stopped him. His facial expressions slipped from his face and alls that remained was a lifeless husk. He rolled the guard off him and examined the bodies. 

Detention centre guards, unarmed. Strange for them to not bear any weapons in the current state of the city, maybe they didn’t know what was going on. John didn’t care much for them either way they where his enemy. He walked into the weapons storage and looked at rack after rack of rifles, shotguns and handguns. He took the a rifle and two handguns, slotting the pistols into holsters he had acquired from the bodies and slinging a rifle over his back he loaded up a vest with magazines before clipping it on. He picked up a armoured vest and readied himself for whatever stood between him and Angelus.


----------



## azay04 (Feb 26, 2010)

great end to the first part Ste, cant wait for part two  great job


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

azay04 said:


> great end to the first part Ste, cant wait for part two  great job


pt 1 isnt finished yet i need to put a bit more in when i have time


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Section 2 to part 1finale-*
Starved from food and still bruised from his battering earlier on he was weakened but still ready to fight. He dragged the two bodies inside to conceal them from passing patrols, he pushed them under the gun bench and walked out. The nights peace was shattered as it was barraged with the consistent firing of bolt guns and auto rifle fire, screams for the Emperor echoing through the compound and the entire city. He looked left and right, where was cell block 7. His heart began to race with frustration and his brain flicking through thought after thought.
He walked gingerly to the edge of the pathway and peered down a row of cell blocks. Cell blocks 4,5,6. Then the opposite way 1,2 and 3. Then he had a grim thought. The fortress situated in the centre was cell block 7. He walked to the courtyard that ran down to the massive structure, turrets spiralling out from the dull exterior of the building, stained glass windows running the full length of the masonry. Two poles protruded from the face of it, from it hung two blood red flags flickering in the wind, they where freshly replacing the Imperial flags with blood stained cloths. The building did not look like a detention facility but more a desecrated palace.
He gazed down his rifle sight at the empty row leading to the door, flaming torches rippled in the dark, giving off a dim glow in the hazy night. No one watched the area, it was dead. John thought to himself for a second before moving into the shadows and skulking through the darkness towards the main door. A gigantic wooden frame injected with huge brass studs locked the stone behemoth. 
Suddenly a gigantic flash of light from the sky caught Johns attention, before the ground shuck violently, huge beams of energy crashed into the city. The Astartes where bombarding the city to root out defenders and resistance. Orbs of intense heat booed from the city, alls that could be heard was a high pitch buzzing in johns ears, he began to sway with dizziness as the ground shook violently. His brain unable to correctly recall his thought track. He dropped to his knees and in an attempt to hide he pulled himself into the corner, darkness was his savour. He began to sweat profusely and his head started to ache, intense pain racked his body. Was it shell shock or was it the plague taking over John. He slumped against the cold wall and dropped into unconsciousness. 
Awaking several hours later to beams of sun light dancing across his face he threw himself to his feet, looking around he saw destruction, huge smoking craters peppered the compound and the city w as in flames. Dark smoke rose into the fresh sky, choking the life from nature.
The Fortress in front of John looked severely damaged. Holes carved straight through it and the front door was breached open, dispensed cartridges littered the walkway up to the door. 
Around fifty bodies lay in a pile on the floor, amongst them where the two Chaos marines, some of the bodies limbless and others just blown into an unidentifiable mess. The Astartes had been here. Why did they leave John? He was confused and now his hunger was getting the better of him. No food for three days now. The scene looked like a mass execution or a final stand from the heretics. 
John didn’t give a damn what it was he was alive and had to continue with his mission. He pulled himself together and entered the building. Walking inside he looked around, candle light was all that lit this forsaken place. Cold stone held no heat and blood was sprayed everywhere. John had no idea where Angelus could be, but he was not leaving a man behind. The only surviving member of his team. John certainly wasn’t going to let him die here.
“Fleck! So many damn corridors..Control room!?”
He followed painted on directions to what was labelled as the control room. The insides of the fortress decorated blandly with brass and torn up paintings. Trails of crimson life leading off in all directions, it was a massacre they didn’t stand a chance. Eventually finding a spiralling staircase he traversed to the top level before slinging his rifle on his back and drawing one pistol. The compact space didn’t give much room for assault weaponry. Holding his gun in his right hand and his knife in the left he lay his pistol over his knife arm and carefully opened the door. He looked inside only to be horrified, bodies blasted apart, internal organs plastered the walls and computers, devastation on a new level. He looked up at droplets of blood to see a freshly skinned corpse of a heretic trooper.
“What the!” He spoke softly to himself, shocked at what he saw. He pushed it into the back of his mind and walked up to a computer console and accessed the cell layout, All the cells had been opened according to the data bar one section. It was a cluster of jail rooms located at the top of Tower A. That was where he would look for Angelus, it was the only place he could be. Everyone else was dead.


----------

